# Kings Face Mounting Financial Losses



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> Responding to speculation about the Kings' future in Sacramento, Kings co-owner Joe Maloof on Monday reiterated the family's commitment to the community. However, he expressed concern about projected financial losses and an urgency regarding plans for a new arena.
> 
> Though he refused to cite a figure, sources close to the team estimate the franchise could lose up to $25 million this season, making it seem more likely that the Maloofs would be receptive to offers from officials in other markets – with more profitable arenas – who are interested in acquiring an NBA franchise. One league executive identified representatives from Anaheim and San Jose as particularly aggressive suitors.
> 
> ...


http://www.sacbee.com/voisin/story/1612400.html


----------



## Ajlepisto (Feb 15, 2009)

Too bad, I'm moving to Sac soon and want to be able to go to games.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

they should seriously move to anaheim or las vegas.


----------

